# So im going to Canton!



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

Going to try my best and find a barred rock rooster(juvenile). Even if its a chick, I'm willing to raise it.!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

canton ?....


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

China ?....


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, Canton Texas. They have a huge flea market there, tons of chickens.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been to that HUGE flea-market in Canton. It IS HUGE !
( I had an Aunt & Uncle that lived in Edgewood.)
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Hubbard25 (May 14, 2013)

I was there the last time it was going on and my mission was to get some barred rock hens and a rooster. Got there the first day it was open and everyone had barred rocks, not thinking anything about it I waited til the last day to get my chickens and everyone was sold out. Won't happen this time!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Oooh ohh! Buy me some chickens!! lol


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I love canton! But are the chickens like the puppies there? It's sooo sad the conditions some of those people have those animals in!have fun at first Monday!


----------

